# Error E9 en aire acondicionado



## hernandove

tengo aire minisplit conforfresh que me refleja un error E9 quisiera saber a que se debe este error pues el aire aparentemente funciona bien .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser que esté avisando que limpies el filtro , fijate el manual


----------



## hernandove

Gracias lo revisare pèro el inconveniente es que no tengo el manual del equipo, segun los errores mas comunes son fallas en sensores o condesadores,quiero estar seguro de lo que es para no estar revisar la tarjeta.


----------



## solaris8

http://www.comfortstarusa.com/US_PartsList/ErrorCodes.html


----------



## hernandove

muchas gracias solaris8 revisare bien el equipo lo raro es que sigue trabajando aun con el error


----------



## pachobadillo

Hola, pudiste solucionar el error a mi tambien me esta mostrando ese error un aire mini split confort fresh de 12000 btu el sigue funcionando con el error pero se le bajan las rpm al blower


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa el capacitor de arranque del fan ,si ese falla el fan no alcanza a levantar las revoluciones ,el micro lo detecta y apaga el equipo indicando e9  o e11.


----------



## hernandove

bueno compañeros yo realice cambio a todos los capacitores, y no se soluciono el problema esta en los sensores midelos debes tener uno dañado, pues a mi me funcionaba bien solo era que aparecia el error en mi caso no bajo las revoluciones del blower,puedes hacer lo que recomienda el rey antes de ir a los sensores.en mi caso el error aparecia luego de estar trabajando un rato y mostrando medida de temperaturas  bien, no apagaba el equipo.quita los sensores y midelos.


----------



## Kebra

¿Bajan las revoluciones o disminuye el flujo de aire y parece que bajan las revoluciones?
Hago la pregunta porque hace poco me pasó lo mismo, y después de verificar cada componente electrónico se me ocurrió si el problema podría ser mugre. Andaba bien unos minutos y después comenzaba a "bajar las vueltas", pero en realidad la velocidad no variaba, solo el flujo de aire.

Efectivamente la turbina tenía toneladas de una mezcla de pelusa, grasa y polvo.
También lavé la serpentina pero estaba bastante bien. Luego de limpiar la turbina, el caudal de aire se triplicó.


----------

